
Shared Mobility Principles for Livable Cities - thisisit
https://www.sharedmobilityprinciples.org/
======
thisisit
The most interesting bit was highlighted by Matt Levine [1]:

 _10\. WE SUPPORT THAT AUTONOMOUS VEHICLES (AVS) IN DENSE URBAN AREAS SHOULD
BE OPERATED ONLY IN SHARED FLEETS.

Due to the transformational potential of autonomous vehicle technology, it is
critical that all AVs are part of shared fleets, well-regulated, and zero
emission. Shared fleets can provide more affordable access to all, maximize
public safety and emissions benefits, ensure that maintenance and software
upgrades are managed by professionals, and actualize the promise of reductions
in vehicles, parking, and congestion, in line with broader policy trends to
reduce the use of personal cars in dense urban areas._

As he points out:

> Yes that's right, in the driverless-car future, Uber will be lobbying cities
> to forbid you from owning a private car that might compete with Uber. Cars
> need to be in "well-regulated" fleets to "ensure that maintenance and
> software upgrades are managed by professionals." You wouldn't want an
> unregulated amateur to be in charge of a car's maintenance! That would be
> anarchy.

[1] [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-02-05/wells-
far...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-02-05/wells-fargo-must-
be-better-before-it-gets-bigger)

